# King Arthur maybe?



## JJS (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 28, 2019)

That's funny! Should be points for him. My wife and daughter even laughed 

Ryan


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 28, 2019)

Wisteria, upside down purple pine cones.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 29, 2019)

That's good!!!   
Gary


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Dec 30, 2019)

That's really funny.


----------

